#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-22
<BUGabundo> good evening darlings!
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-23
 * nuno_nunes boas tardes a todos
<BUGabundo> boas, caramelos
 * nuno_nunes goedenavond
<BUGabundo> trodrigues: o subdownloader ta uma bosta no 11.10 :(
<BUGabundo> FIX IT FIX IT FIX IT FIX IT
<BUGabundo> trodrigues: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/subdownloader/+bug/832340
 * nuno_nunes vai ali a ver uma cena e já volta
 * nuno_nunes de volta
<BUGabundo> nniittee
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-24
<_BadBoy_> bom dia
<_BadBoy_> ubundia a todos
<gouki> Bom dia _BadBoy_
<_BadBoy_> bom dia
<_BadBoy_> desculpa tava ausente
<_BadBoy_> <gouki> sabes como abro o gestor de tarefas no ubuntu?
<gouki> Gestor de tarefas, _BadBoy_, as in, tarefas agendadas?
<_BadBoy_> sim
<_BadBoy_> exactamente
<_BadBoy_> é que nao consigo abrir pelo icon
<gouki> Não sei se há qualquer coisa gráfica, mas todas elas são executadas pelo anacron ou cron. No terminal podes: crontab -e
<_BadBoy_> obrigado
<_BadBoy_> :)
<_BadBoy_> ja consegui
<_BadBoy_> obrigado
<_BadBoy_> boa tarde a todos
<BUGabundo> evening peeps
<BUGabundo> RT @Reuters FLASH: Steve Jobs resigns as CEO of Apple
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-25
<BUGabundo> nite
<eurisko> ate amanha
<eurisko> durmam bem
<eurisko> eu vou dormir
<eurisko> pq n tenho ações da APPL
<BUGabundo> evening terraceos
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-26
<Alchimista> boas, alguem me sabe dizer como encontro a localização do netbeans?
<Alchimista> ja fiz whereis netbeans, mas o path que me deu ai n resulta
<BUGabundo> greeting worms
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-27
<eurisko> yo
#ubuntu-pt 2011-08-28
<duartman> pessoal bom dia :)
<duartman> Estou co um problema na minha placa gráfica, o som está acelarado, ou seja o pitch não está correcto, existe alguma opção onde possa alterar isso?
<duartman> alguém acordado por aqui?
<BUGabundo> evening heartlings
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Frankenstein virus creates malware by pilfering code
<astroo-> http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21528785.600-frankenstein-virus-creates-malware-by-pilfering-code.html
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> EUA emitem alerta para "tempestade solar do século"
<astroo-> http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=2730961
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-23
<dcosta> bom dia
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> tamos no calendário maia
<astroo-> isso para mim tanto faz
<astroo-> desde que haja dias
<dcosta> astroo-:  desde que haja cerveja "superbock" tá certo
<astroo-> num pais com 800mil alcoolicos nao e boa pub...
<astroo-> que estragam a vida de 2 milhoes
<astroo-> ve la se em breve fazes 1 upgrade ao sistema:
<astroo-> Harvard cracks DNA storage, crams 700 terabytes of data into a single gram
<astroo-> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/134672-harvard-cracks-dna-storage-crams-700-terabytes-of-data-into-a-single-gram
<astroo-> "piada"
<dcosta> _
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-_o> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> bom dia
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> olá velhote
<dcosta> astroo-:  não há novidades ?
<astroo-> com o mundo num caos e o que nao falta
<astroo-> Link Found Between Cold European Winters and Solar Activity
<astroo-> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/08/120823143833.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ffunenga> ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<ffunenga> sim
<astroo-> Portaro ola es novo aqui?
<Portaro> sim astro mas já uso GNU/Linux vai pra 5 anos
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Cristiano-CM> Alguém ai usa o Xubuntu?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-08-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-20
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-21
<astroo-> NSA has ability to read 75% of all US internet traffic - report  na USA  http://rt.com/usa/nsa-programs-internet-surveillance-759/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<davi> ola pessoal sou iniciante no linux queria tira uma duvida do firewall ufw pois eu queria saber se e nessesario por regras ou pode usar so colocando ele on ?
<Alf_>  /msg nickserv register pcylte1454 alfmanu@gmail.com
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PhoenixSTF> sei que isto não tem nada a haver com o ubuntu mas http://tek.sapo.pt/noticias/computadores/agencia_de_seguranca_alema_desaconselha_windo_1334245.html
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<BrunoPT> boas pessoal
<BrunoPT> alguem esta com problemas a aceder ao ubuntuforum-pt.org com banda larga tmn?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ve o pvt
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> NSA pagou a empresas de Internet para executar o seu programa de vigilância electrónica  http://www.publico.pt/mundo/noticia/nsa-pagou-a-empresas-de-internet-para-executar-o-seu-programa-de-vigilancia-electronica-1603822
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pcsgoncalves> Irssi 0.8.15 (20100403) - http://irssi.org/
<PcSg> alias WL window list
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-08-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<camilo> Sou novato no Ubuntu, instalei o 14.04 e estou com o interface Xfce e não estou a conseguir ir para Terminal. Encontro o Xterm e o UXterm, mas não consegui escrever comandos, Alguém por aĩ que me ajude sff? Obrigado e desculpem.
<camilo> Só consigo ter o prompt com CTRL Alt F1, não me aparece o prompt nas Janelas graficas????
<camilo> Ctrl Alt T, não faz nada???
<lusitan> camilo: não tens "terminal emulator" no menu principal?
<lusitan> Ctrl Alt T por defeito não está configurado na minha versão
<camilo> Tenho no Docky, mas abre o Xterm e não me aparece o prompt para começar a escrever comandos
<camilo> Carrego nas teclas e não aparece carater nenhum.....
<lusitan> pah isso é triste...
<camilo> Sou mesmo muito novo nisto. Uso á cerca de 6 meses e só agora estou a explorar. Desisti do Windows
<lusitan> tens a certeza que o teclado está a funcionar?
<camilo> Tenho, até estou a escrever neste chat com ele
<lusitan> pois
<lusitan> já agora
<lusitan> instalas-te xubuntu?
<camilo> Não tenho o Ubuntu 14.04 e entrei com o interface grafico Xfce, vou experimentar o Ubunto normal, em principio aí deve dar, vou ver
<lusitan> pera
<lusitan> isso é um bug
<lusitan> se queres xfce instala xubuntu. duvido que haja bugs desse tamanho
<lusitan> tenta xfce4-terminal
<camilo> ok, deve ser. Vou ver, desde já os meus agradecimentos. Vou sair e entrar na outra sessão
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-08-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-18
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-20
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-08-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-08-23
<astroo-> Linux turns 25, is bigger and more professional than ever  http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/08/on-linuxs-25th-anniversary-development-has-gone-corporate/
#ubuntu-pt 2016-08-24
<ruka> boa tarde
<YoBoY> olà :)
<YoBoY> cada vez menos pessoas aqui :(
#ubuntu-pt 2016-08-25
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-08-28
<ruka> boa tarde
#ubuntu-pt 2017-08-24
<gstr0> alguem
#ubuntu-pt 2018-08-25
<astroo-> ola pessoal
